
Does the Crypto Suck? - aburan28
http://doesthecryptosuck.org/
======
Tomte
STUFF YOU SHOULD USE

POND - [https://pond.imperialviolet.org/](https://pond.imperialviolet.org/)

Yeah, right.

"Dear God, please don't use Pond for anything real yet. I've hammered out
nearly 20K lines of code that have never been reviewed. Unless you're looking
to experiment you should go use something that actually works."

